# Mollie has Pop eye



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

My mollie has pop eye. Is there any treatment? should i quarintene him? Is it contagous? HELP (all the mollies i've ever had have died from some disease so i don't have a good record for keeping mollies)


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i'm not the best help,all i found was that it can be treated
with OTC(over the counter) treatments.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi i have a mollie and it looks like it has pop eye. here are a few pictures.







In these pictures i think the eyes look kinda too big and bulging out. is this normal? The last picture is of the quarantine tank.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Pop eye is not a disease in itself (correct me if I'm wrong) I believe it is caused from stress, either from another disease or bad water conditions. Can you post your water parameters? Have you had a disease outbreak of any kind in that tank? It's not contiguous by the way...


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Pop eye is usually either bacterial based or fungal based. If it's fungal, there is not cure that I'm aware of. If it's bacterial... then there are available treatments.
If you can please post your water params for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH... temp of the tank water, size of the tank and what (and how many of each) fish are in the tank... then I can suggest something safe to treat it. Without that information I won't know what meds are safe to use. Do you add any salt to the water? If so, what kind and how much?


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

My mollie went on to the big lake in the sky (it died) this is my 6th mollie that has died. the only other fish i had die would be a oto. i don't know why but i just don't have good luck with mollies. All my other fish are fine. i do a water change every day, about and ice cream pail. Any ideas? i don't have a test kit yet. i'm going to get one when i have problems.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

I think it's time to get the test kit. Get the liquid master kit, not the strips.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

When i go to the LPS the next time i will get the master test kit thanks.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

55 Gallon Aquarium
1 Black Kuhli Loach
2 Black Skirt Tetras
4 Angelfish (3 Marble, 1 Gold)
1 Pleco (can't grow larger than 2 inches)
2 Glass Fish
2 Blue Sunset Gourami
3 African Dwarf Frog
1 Dieing Mollie

I wouldn't expect mollys to do well in this mixture. Mollys tend to thrive much better in tanks that have salt (marine salt preferrably) in the water. None of the other fish listed here can tolerate salt the way the mollys tend to prefer. If you'd like to try keeping mollys again, I would suggest in a tank of their own. 2 - 3 tablespoons per gallon is the basic dosage of salt for a molly tank. Please don't add this to your 55, your other fish and frogs will suffer dearly if you do. 
Water test kits are something that should go home with every new fish tank, even before the fish. Without a test kit there is no way to monitor the cycling process, and also when something goes wrong, without a kit on hand, many times people find it's too late to help the fish by the time a reliable kit is found, purchased, understood, and used. I suggest monitoring test results in tanks every month or 2, even if they appear healthy. Things like ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH can fluctuate very quickly, nitrates tend to build up over long periods of time, which, if not tested for on a regular basis can become quite toxic before noticed. Ammonia and nitrite are highly toxic even in trace amounts. All of these things are invisible. Things like high nitrate levels can also affect pH, causing it to drop quickly to levels that many fish can't survive. 

How long has your tank been set up? The more we know about your tank and its history the easier it is to help you to determine what, if anything, is wrong.


----------

